# Canon celebrates 25th straight year of Technical Image Press Association awards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 3, 2019)

> Press Release:
> *TOKYO, April 2, 2019*—One Canon camera and three Canon lenses have been recognized with “Best Photo and Imaging Product” awards by the Technical Image Press Association (TIPA), representing 30 photo and imaging magazines from 14 countries and regions. Encouraged by these awards, Canon will continue to create products that meet the needs of a wide range of users, from entry-level to professional photographers.
> *Canon award winners:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## manasij7479 (Apr 3, 2019)

*******!


----------



## Adelino (Apr 3, 2019)

This is that participation award though isn't it? Where everyone (except maybe Pentax, sorry) wins some award.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 3, 2019)

If you work in the photo industry you will realize these are "awards" that are designed to advertise products of the companies that support the organization. Just like JD Power awards, categories are created to allow everyone to bring home a trophy.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 3, 2019)

Im a big Canon fan buts its a little premature to be awarding the Canon RP its barely been on sale.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Apr 3, 2019)

I wish they would celebrate these happening with a heavy cashback action


----------



## jvillain (Apr 3, 2019)

jeffa4444 said:


> Im a big Canon fan buts its a little premature to be awarding the Canon RP its barely been on sale.


And I was rather intrigued that the RP is "Best full frame camera advanced" so is the RP just a better advanced full frame camera than the R or the Z7 for that matter?


----------



## Franklyok (Apr 3, 2019)

Hand washes hand ...

3rd april is over and no Raw video in canon R.


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 4, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> "Advanced" is apparently the category below "Expert" which is below "Professional"


I believe the idea here with the "best advanced full frame" terminology is speaking to the fact that the RP is about the cheapest, full-frame mirrorless camera available currently. The fact that it's full frame is what makes it an "advanced" camera, at least in this particular usage. At least this is how I see it. I see the best part of the award as coming from the price-point coupled with the fact that it's full frame...
Again, only my 2 cents.


----------



## degos (Apr 4, 2019)

Isn't the Sony A7-something significantly cheaper, by hundreds of dollars? For someone wanting to get into FF mirrorless, $800 seems a more reasonable budget even if it's not the most sophisticated camera around. Though it probably won a similar award back in history.

The elephant in the room being that first-time-full-frame enthusiast photographers are more likely to pick up something second hand like a used 6D.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2019)

Excellent wins by No 1 Canon and although on this award 'Best full frame camera advanced: Canon EOS RP' some may say that it isn't warranted if you compare it against some more advanced spec cameras like the Sony A7 MK 3 and Nikon Z's you need to take account of the strong and stronger EOS RF lenses that complement and strengthen the EOS R's and also being able to mount excellent EF FF & EFS glass to the EOS R bodies.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 4, 2019)

Adelino said:


> This is that participation award though isn't it? Where everyone (except maybe Pentax, sorry) wins some award.


Yes. It's an association of photography magazines. They hand out awards so that their advertisers will buy ads in the magazines to say they won an award. Each of the participating magazines will run a story about the awards, further promoting the association and the manufacturers. And, all the manufacturers put out press releases announcing they won a prize and further promoting the organization. All connected in a circle, each with one hand on the other's...well...you get the idea.

Nothing wrong with it, as long as you understand what is going on.

I'm surprised all the "rumors" sites on the web don't get together, form an organization and hand out their own awards.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 7, 2019)

degos said:


> Isn't the Sony A7-something significantly cheaper, by hundreds of dollars? For someone wanting to get into FF mirrorless, $800 seems a more reasonable budget even if it's not the most sophisticated camera around. Though it probably won a similar award back in history.
> 
> The elephant in the room being that first-time-full-frame enthusiast photographers are more likely to pick up something second hand like a used 6D.


Sorry, but the Sony A 7 is one of the worst cameras I ever had in hand.
The mirror hits the mirror-box hard, inducing vibrations, the menus are horrible, whether sealing non-existent, ergonomics a catastrophe...
$ 800 are too expensive for such a c..p!


----------



## GoldWing (Mar 11, 2022)

AND where is the R1?


----------



## Jethro (Mar 11, 2022)

GoldWing said:


> AND where is the R1?


You do realise this thread has been dormant for the last 3 years? A little like the tenor of your posts ...


----------



## GoldWing (Mar 12, 2022)

Jethro said:


> You do realise this thread has been dormant for the last 3 years? A little like the tenor of your posts ...


Some have been asking the question for all of those years. We've wanted more resolution... and crickets. Nikon forced their hand. No largess from Canon, I assure you.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 14, 2022)

Jethro said:


> You do realise this thread has been dormant for the last 3 years? A little like the tenor of your posts ...


Oh, don't worry. When Canon actually follows precedent and makes the R1 a 20-24 MP camera just like all the 1D cameras...he'll have more cause to whine.


----------

